

Problems with statistics in psychology and neuroscience research - adrianhoward
http://bengoldacre.posterous.com/problems-with-statistics-in-psychology-and-ne

======
eljufr
Interesting.

I didn't read the whole documents but based on experience and real life
stories this is what I can tell.

One brilliant therapist told me one time how many stocks I was using in my
research trying to let me down but I replied. It doesn't matter how many
stocks, I only need to fully understand the behavior of one stock to make me
rich. Of course, not an easy task.

But some thoughts I had at the moment that I didn't told him and it was that
if you fully understand me instead of judging me based on
statistics/generalizations maybe we can do better. (Even though I want to
think that this was not my case)

And worst, many people could say that this is ignorance, but that could be the
reason to why so many therapies fail on some people, even with the worst case
scenarios like dead.

